# Skyline crash testing



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

i just read through a tread where everyone was arguing about crash testing and what not imported skylines. how do kit cars stay crash test legal? is it because of the frame of the original car? it'd be nice if we could take all the body panels off of a car here, drop an RB into it and label it a skyline kit. are kit cars road legal?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It's the title of the car that the DMV usually worries about,and you don't have to crash test a car to get one of those as long as the car was originally sold here.say you bought a kit car that uses the GM G body frame from a Buick regal.the title will still say Buick regal-not kit car.The DMV doesn't have the resources to run down every specially constructed car so you can get away with it in most cases.Some states also have provisions in the state motor vehicle code that provides for "specially constructed" vehicles.This is how you can register a street rod that is constructed of purely aftermarket parts(and some do come with titles too).You could get around emissions and such by transplanting the RB26DETT into an older car (66 AMC Rambler American,69 Camaro-I'd LOVE to see this!-,240zx etc.)which is not subject to emissions testing.Hope this helps clear some stuff up.


----------

